# Bring me some beano!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When Shepherd Book came here he was eating Purina Kitten Chow. I switched him to Wellness Core kitten free feeding during the day and he gets about 2 oz of canned twice a day rotated Evo Beef, By Nature Beef/Beef liver, By Nature Turkey/Turkey Liver, California Natural Venison and Brown Rice and Natural Balance Duck and Pea. 

He still has the most horrific GAS, am I just feeding him food that's too rich? I THOUGHT his gas would pass after a few weeks but we're working on week two (on Sunday)and it's as bad as ever. Does his system need a little more time to settle with the new food?

I don't overly mind as I know this too shall pass (pun intended) but my SO is arriving in about 12 days and I'd prefer he not arrive at a gassy apartment. He's not critical but I've always taken pride in people not knowing I own a cat because my apartment is so clean and never smells like a litter box (or it didn't USED too).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He may be eating too much. I know we generally say that kittens should eat as much as they want...but excessive gas can be caused by too much food.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That was my first thought as well, but I'm afraid to cut him back for fear he'll lose weight. He's so lean (not overly thin, just kittenish and sleek).

The Wellness bag suggests 1/2 C a day and 2 ounces of canned food. I guess I'll try sticking closer to that since I think he's currently eating WAY more. He is an absolute food *****. If it smells remotely like food he'll turn himself inside out to get it.

Ty, DB.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it most days/every day, or does it seem to coincide with any particular food? Wellness kitten was a bit too rich for my kitties so I ended up dropping that out of their diet.

Maybe he has an extra-delicate stomach and it's taking a while to get used to the variety? I think even once we got Athena on a diet that suited her digestive tract, it took a while for her gas to go away completely.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's definitely the dry. When I open his door to let him out after work (where he's been locked with a large bowl of Wellness Core dry kitten food) the gas smell just WAFTS out. (there is an open window with a fan in there). He EASILY eats a cup to a cup and a half a day of the dry. He's not fat though, I think he's a bit thinner than I prefer but I realize he's a kitten and will be lean until he's done growing and stops running everywhere at top speed. (He was wormed regularly at the rescue, I have his records).


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Uh oh! Athena has a gassy kindred spirit!

Have you tried him on any other dry foods (like EVO)? It's possible he can't handle dry food in general. That's one of Athena's issues. Every single dry food I tried her on, regardless of how slow the transition, she would get terrible room-clearing gas.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not yet, it's only been two weeks. I was TRYING to let his system adjust to the Wellness and wasn't sure if I gave him long enough or if maybe that food is just too much for him. 

I'd much rather he not eat kibble at all but I'm gone for 11 hours and that seems just way too long to expect a 6 month old to go without food.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hrm, I see the dilemma! Could you try an auto-feeder with canned? Or maybe just try feeding him more canned in the morning/at night so you can give him a smaller portion of dry during the day?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think that's a good idea. I'll give him more canned in the AM and give him MUCH less (as in not a jumbo bowl full) of dry when I leave him. 

I'm just so not used to the litter box smell of dry food poops and gas.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I sympathize. My cats went off their raw temporarily a month or so ago and for a week I was feeding them only canned, which is still too much processing for Athena. I had forgotten how much it reeked when she didn't have precisely the right food for her sensitive system!


----------



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

AC - 

What auto feeder have you used in the past for canned food? All the auto feeders I have found seem to be for dry food....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Amazon.com: Cat Mate C20 Automatic Pet Feeder: Kitchen & Dining

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Mate-Bowl-Feeder-Packs/dp/B0002AR0D8/ref=pd_sim_k8[/ame]


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I use this one for canned food: PetSafe 2-Meal Auto Feeder By Radio Systems - Automatic Feeders & Waterers - Bowls & Feeders - PetSmart

There is space under the trays if you want to stick an ice pack in it to keep it cool.

Edit: Mow beat me to it! But yeah any timed feeders like those with a lid and a tray should work for wet food.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I recently weaned my two cats off Wellness Core dry food and have noticed no more gas or stinky poops. I now only feed them wet food and also use the Cat Mate automatic pet feeders. It works very well and I don't have to worry that my cats are hungry.


----------



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks for the links!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Kittywitty, I read some reviews where the lids weren't opening properly at feeding time. Have you found that to be the case yours? Which model do you have?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If the food changes don't work, another possible solution would be to add a digestive enzyme supplement to his diet. I've used the Animal Essentials Probiotic and Enzyme supplement with good results. Prozyme is another good one.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Kittywitty, I read some reviews where the lids weren't opening properly at feeding time. Have you found that to be the case yours? Which model do you have?


I have the Cat Mate 20 automatic feeder, the same one you posted a link of.
Sometimes if the cat is really hungry, the cat can figure out how to pry it open. But that has never happened with my cats. I don't use it every day but I always test it before hand by setting the timer a couple of minutes and making sure it opens. It's also important not to leave the batteries in the unit for too long. I think with good batteries and regular testing, it should work. If not, then Amazon has a good return policy.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I use the Radio Systems model, being the one in the link saitenyo posted (which, I think, is the same on in your first link, Krissy). I haven't had any trouble with it not opening. It's battery operated, so I imagine there might be issues with it not opening on time if the batteries are wearing down, but I always make sure to change the batteries regularly and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I own this model as well. I freeze wet cat food as I have found that my ice pack sometimes thaws too quickly. I put the frozen circle of food in the compartment and set the timer. It has worked well for my cats. It would not be good to defrost and eat food like that for humans though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I need a mechanism like this for myself. One that would dispense say ONE miniature chocolate bar a day. :wink


----------

